# Pre-filter follow-up



## pedxing (Jun 25, 2002)

While backpacking a loop from Kancamagus through the Bonds and back via Zealand, Zeacliff and Thoreau Falls trail, I tried out the new Pur pre-filter and it was great - it was easier to use and looks likely to last much much longer.

(7/1/02 --- oops I just noticed this was a separate thread, I had meant to post it in the Aqua Mira thread)


----------

